# Looking for a friend to hang out in Spain



## mrsitka (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm planinng my first trip to Spain, but since I've never been there, i would like to meet someone (no romance please, just friendship) that I can hang out with while I'm there and that way I can get to know the not so touristy way of life in spain. I haven't decided what city to visit. I was thinking Madrid and somewhere in Costa Blanca.
I've been considering moving to Spain in the future, but I don't know much about it.
I appreciate any comments. Thanks,

mrsitka


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrsitka said:


> I'm planinng my first trip to Spain, but since I've never been there, i would like to meet someone (no romance please, just friendship) that I can hang out with while I'm there and that way I can get to know the not so touristy way of life in spain. I haven't decided what city to visit. I was thinking Madrid and somewhere in Costa Blanca.
> I've been considering moving to Spain in the future, but I don't know much about it.
> I appreciate any comments. Thanks,
> 
> mrsitka


Well I guess you need to make a few trips just to decide which area you like. People tend to be more friendly over here so you wont have too much difficulty making new friends


----------

